# Wht fuz like spot



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

hey my yellow tailed damsel has a littlw wht lump on his cheek near his mouth. Is this gonna wipe out my entire tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably not. It's most likely just a slightly infected wound from where the damsel scraped up against something. It'll probably go away on it's own in a week.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

good, i need to get rid of my damsels anyways, i need to get my community tank going.


----------

